# The "Jon Hyers brand" Video Projector, 2015



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

I am announcing for 2015...that I will be announcing more details of a new super economy video projector that I actually had a hand in designing. The Projector will probably be called, THE HOLIDAY PROJECTOR, and is expected to hit a number of "Big Box" National Storechains, in 2015 in the price range of around $99.00. I was asked to consult on this, and recommend features and functions.

During 2014, I was surprisingly approached by an Investor Group wanting to fund and build an economy projector for the average consumer, as well as entry level home haunters, featuring exclusively my own visual effects. In August, I was flown to their Headquarters in New York, and saw the first prototype. This projector is designed at a very low price, for small and dark areas, such as 4 foot wide windows. I'm going to guess the lumens of the image, at about 1000. Note that your typical [Eiki/Optoma/Hitachi/Epson] projector in the $1000 range is 2500 lumens image*

The Projector is Digital Files Only, from both a USB Flash Drive, and a standard camera SD card. Since digital video files are the future, this was how the projector was designed. What's amazing to me is, you can load the video files from both MACS and PCS!!! In my 7 years of using all of the USB/Digital File projectors, and Solid State Digital Video Players, ALL of them I have used can't take video from a MAC. This new cheap projector does. The Holiday Projector is also going to be flippable 90 degrees for Portrait Style, for taller windows. [Their idea, not mine, but I like it]. The advantages at this low price, is that you can buy 5 of these for $500, in order to do a number of smaller effects in multiple places. You can put your own video files into it to project, and in our tests it took AVI and MOV file formats from both mac and pc.

I'm told by the company they plan to offer this projector to any Halloween or Christmas Webstore who wishes to sell these. At this time I'm not at liberty to announce specific major retailers, as the sales meetings are going through December of 2014. I don't know where it will be available, but I wanted to mention this projector now, so any Potential Vendors who are interested could be thinking about it early in 2015. Once I get a manufacture release date, and any official contact information for "where to order", I'll make another post.

* LUMENS: In case you don't know this, most of the under $300 dollar projectors rate the lumens of the LAMP/LED, not the lumens of the image. 
Digital Galaxy, for example, which makes a pretty bright projector, the DG 747L, in the $250.00 range says 2700 lumens [roughly], that's the output of the LED lamp, not the image which is probably more like 1500 lumens. Big companies such as Epson, have LABS and use an actual test method of measuring the Peak Lumens of the image, which smaller companies don't have any way to actually measure. So a typical 3000 lumen commercial projector...the lamp is actually putting out 5000 lumens, much of which gets lost inside the optics of the projector. JON HYERS


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What is the native resolution?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like the Ultra projector. Started out to be under $100 now 200. Resolution is only 320x 240. Pitiful. Hope this one pans out.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I believe projection really has taken off and I currently run three projectors for my home haunt. Anything near the $100 dollar mark would absolutely catch my attention if designed well enough to meet our needs.

I would prefer to not always run my low/mid priced projectors wasting bulb life on some scenes if I could help it.


----------



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

Jon Hyers leaving a few replies. Sorry I did not catch the replies. What I learned so far about the projector I will share. As of Feb 2nd, I am waiting for my FIRST personal unit to evaluate. Someone said, Sounds like the Ultraprojector. YES that's exactly what I said to the company developing this. It is going to be very similar performance as a projector. Resolution is the same, 240 x 320. This is version 1, version 2 [2016] brighter, and more expensive. But for $100 price range, it's reasonable for the price. Keep in mind too, that projectors actually go as high as $150,000 for a 10,000 lumen 4k. My personal view is $100 for less than 1000 lumen and smaller resolution is fair. I would say at this point, before I test it, it is good for small applications, small windows.


----------

